# Stuck on PCI Accelerated SVGA Screen



## Unrealbob (May 30, 2010)

Hi,
My computer has been running fine since 2005 until recently I wanted to upgrade my graphics card. I didn't follow the instructions (a mistake on my behalf) and inserted the graphics card into my PCI slot before installing the software. I turned my computer back on thinking it was going to work when I got no signal on my monitor and a sequence of warning beeps (1-3-2) I opened my computer back up, removed the car, reset the general reset jumper. The beeps stopped when I turned it back on without the card but it got stuck on a black screen saying PCI Accelerated SVGA and my build number ect. I cant get of this screen my previous card was built into the motherboard (didn't have a graphics card before)
Please help thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Press key to get into BIOS Setup screen (F2, Del etc) and reset BIOS settings to defaults, save and reboot. This should reset the system settings to default and should be in a stable position to reinstall the graphics card.


----------



## Unrealbob (May 30, 2010)

Hey thanks for getting back to me, I tried pressing Del. and F2 and most of the other keys on my keyboard and nothing happened, I did copy down the whole message though it is as follows:

Intel (r) 915G/915GV/910GL PCI Accelerated SVGA Bios
Build number: 1235 PC 14.4 07/18/2005 09:55:21
DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED
Copyright (c) 2000-2003 Intel Corp. All rights reserved.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

You will need to tell us what graphics card you have got. From what I see, your model only has a PCI as opposed to PCI e slot, and PCI cards are rare. Sounds like you have a card that does not fit the slot you have.


----------



## Unrealbob (May 30, 2010)

This is the graphics card I bought 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PNY-Technol...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275301689&sr=8-1


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim3100/en/sm/specs0.htm#wp1052310

The likely issue is the 3100 only comes with a 230 watt power supply which is not enough to run the new card.

(According to NewEgg this card requires a 300W power supply minimum.) Were you able to get back to the BIOS?

Instead of installing a new card, you may want to consider just upgrading the box itself. Dells are severely limited on compatible parts as it is and the motherboard in the 3100 is extremely limited.


----------

